# Rebuilding wheel - spoke question



## MeltingDog (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good internet article or video on how to re-spoke a 28 inch 40 spoke wheel?

I found this video on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOI3uBztvHc
for a 36 spoke wheel, am I right in assuming you would follow the same formula for a 40 spoke? 

Cheers


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spokes*

Sheldon brown has one of the best on his site.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 23, 2009)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Sheldon brown has one of the best on his site.




Dead on right! I just respoked/laced my first set of wheels using Sheldon's method. By far the best site and instructions in lacing a wheel. I laced them and had the local bike shot true them. Saved me about $80-$100 by lacing them myself.


----------

